

Matt Ridley on Early Humans Leaving Africa - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204740904577192960294508268.html?mod=lifestyle_newsreel

======
apaprocki
Personally, DNA analysis is pretty interesting and is easy to get into right
now, even if we are still at the cusp of a $1000 genome sequence. I've used
FTDNA and once you have your results you can follow real work pertaining to
your own ancestral group. There is a lot of activity on dna-forums.org and it
really shows how much history one does not know when reading some of the
discussions. I encourage more people to get into it to increase the pool of
results available.

